# Gonal F 900..... Where can I buy ?????



## Fluffy Bunny (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi Mazv

Do you have any idea's where I can buy Gonal F at a reasonable price  The clinic I am being treated at is £427 per pen, 
but they have told I can shop around if I wanted to for cheaper prices etc.  Cheapest I have found is £330 so far, but maybe I am not looking in the right place ?? Any ideas appreciated.

Thanks X


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Fluffybunny,

The pen itself costs £291.24 (manufacturers cost price) so £330 is a great price as far as I can tell. I doubt you could get it any cheaper as profit margins would be minimal. 

Have you asked the girls on your clinic thread what they do/where they go for their drugs? They might have ideas of where else to try too. Like I say not sure you'd get it any cheaper.

Good luck with treatment  
Maz x


----------

